# is it my imagination or



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Am I really seeing more women on the street showing their arms and not so swathed in clothes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

You're not alone. Beards, niqab become liability in Egypt after crackdown

I've also noticed the news has shifted. Less focus on the politics of Egypt. Also more towards Syria again since 1300 died in the chemical weapons attack recently.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just found this 

Silenced Voices ...... Wasted Lives
A new Facebook campaign has been launched calling for Egyptian women to take back their right to dress as they please: Hanlbes Fasateen, or We Will Wear Dresses. The event is set to take place on 24 August and encourages women to wear a dress or skirt as they go about their days without being harassed or deemed inappropriate.

We Will Wear Dresses on 24 August
Daily News Egypt - Egypt
Daily News Egypt | Lifestyle


----------

